# Poll..Your favorite fresh water fish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Vote on your favorite freshwater fish to catch


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bluegill on a 3 wt fly rod.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Stripers are my favorite to catch but I only go after em a couple times a year. I'm addicted to bass fishing and I do that every chance I get.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

pikes/pickerel/musky s i should have put same genesis


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Crappie is my favorite but don't see that listed!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

KPTN said:


> Crappie is my favorite but don't see that listed!


Sorry for that I should have listed them with bluegills and sunfishes I also left out walleyes theres a big crowed of people who really love to catch em


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I opt for trout on a 3 wt fly rod in a mountain stream about 6 ft wide stalking pools, The most difficult type of fishing I've done its hard to keep your line out of the trees.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Stripers! They ruined me on bass fishing. I grew up in Gadsden, Al and while in college I started to target stripers. In the spring we would catch them below Neely-Henry dam by drifting the tail races using live shad for bait. It was much like drifting the pass for reds. But my favorite way to catch them was in the summer. 

In lake Neely-Henry there were some places that were fed by underground springs. The water coming out of those springs was cold and during the hot summers the stripers would pile up far into the creeks to get in the cool water. They were very spooky but could be caught on broken-back redfins, live shad, or on a fly rod. I caught some up to 20 lbs in creeks that were only about 15 feet wide. They would sometimes jump when hooked in those narrow creeks. It was the only type of freshwater fishing that I liked as much as salt water.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

im a bass fisherman my heart, but any species will do...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i voted catfish before i read "catch" and was thinking to "eat" and now to catch bream or crappie on a bream buster...

to eat, i'd lump three together because i like bream/crappie/catfish all the same...now i'm hungry...


----------

